# Comcast North of Boston - Missing Local HD Guide Data



## atomicrc11 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi all, today I just got the channel guide update for the new HD channels being added on next Tuesday, November 3rd. The channels are live and it isn't a big deal since they aren't supposed to be yet.

The big issue is that the guide update remove all guide data for the following channels:

802 - PBS
803 - ION
804 - CBS
805 - ABC
806 - Fox
807 - NBC
808 - CW
814 - WSBK

They all show up in the guide with no program info. On Tivo online they just show up as null.

Channel 809, WMUR HD out of Manchester, NH is now completely gone from the guide. Now my Tivo is basically useless for recording for the next 5-7 days until Tivo fixes this according to them. Don't they test these updates before sending them out? Anyone else have the same thing happen? I did re-run the guided setup and that did not help.


----------



## jadziedzic (Apr 20, 2009)

I just checked my TiVo (Comcast in Nashua, NH) and the guide data for those channels is still present through at least the middle of next week (as far as I checked). Perhaps my unit hasn't downloaded guide data yet ...

Tony


----------



## atomicrc11 (Nov 24, 2008)

jadziedzic said:


> I just checked my TiVo (Comcast in Nashua, NH) and the guide data for those channels is still present through at least the middle of next week (as far as I checked). Perhaps my unit hasn't downloaded guide data yet ...
> 
> Tony


Thanks for checking. If no else is seeing this it may just be my Tivo and it needs to be reset.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

Same problem south of Boston. Just posted in SP forum since none of my SP are working for the big networks.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

Contacted TiVo Support. Opened a case and was told 5-10 business days to fix. Requested the case escalated to shift supervisor who told me Tribune managed the guide and Comcast interacts with Tribune; they could only mark it as high priority. Then I was told to contact Comcast and have them contact Tribune. 

TiVo Customer Support
Live agent support available: Monday-Sunday
6 am-9 pm PT 
877-367-8486


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

So we pay TiVo a monthly fee for service for channel and guide data and customer support tells us to contact our cable provider to fix the guide....that doesn't sound right. 
Anyone get any further with support than I did?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

So far no problem here in Burlington. Could folks please post the town that they're reporting a problem with?


EDITED: Okay, I was 7 minutes away from making my daily call. As a preventive measure, I've disconnected my TiVo from my LAN. I figure I've got at least a week before I have to worry about getting a program guide update...


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

miller890 said:


> So we pay TiVo a monthly fee for service for channel and guide data and customer support tells us to contact our cable provider to fix the guide....that doesn't sound right.


What it sounds like is that Tribune processed Comcast's update incorrectly. There is not much little ol' TiVo can do to make Tribune fix it any faster, except to get as many of us to call Comcast as possible, so Comcast is prompted to lend its considerable weight to the issue. Do you want Comcast to think that this is important enough for it to lends its considerable weight to? Then call!


----------



## atomicrc11 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm having the issue in Cambridge. I've called and opened a case and was told the same 5-7 days. That really is horrible since now I will miss all network TV recordings until they fix it. I missed two tonight.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

The problem is that the names of the channels have changed. If you look at your season pass for a show on CBS, you'll see that it's for a channel called something like "WBZHD" (sorry, not it front of my TiVo). The "new" channel 804 is something like "CBSHD". Not the same channel; they just share the same channel number.

But at least for me, the channels are still there, just without guide data (unlike the new channels like MGMHD). Can't you just do a manual recording?


----------



## atomicrc11 (Nov 24, 2008)

I could do a manual recording, but yesterday I wasn't home, so I ended up missing Law & Order in HD and Numb3rs in HD. I was able to schedule manual recordings to get them in SD, but I'm paying for HD service. It looks to be Comcast's fault as the channels aren't even showing up on their online TV guide. For all the money I pay Comcast and Tivo, they really should be working harder to fix this.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I suspect that "working harder to fix this" would actually cost *even more* money than we're paying... what we're paying TiVo doesn't even cover the costs of what they're providing us.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

atomicrc11 said:


> I was able to schedule manual recordings to get them in SD, but I'm paying for HD service.


I don't understand. If you can do manual recordings for SD, why can't you do manual recordings for HD?

I just tested it myself this morning---I set up a manual recording from 8:30 to 8:35 on channel 807. Yes, the TiVo didn't know what show it was, but it certainly recorded OK...


----------



## hellorav (Oct 31, 2009)

I am experiencing exactly the same problem in Cambridge 02138. Called Comcast, they came, told me it was prob. a Tivo box or software problem. Told me to wait until Monday to see if it resolves itself.


----------



## atomicrc11 (Nov 24, 2008)

It is a Comcast problem, but Comcast has to work with Tribune Media Services to update then guide, then we will have resolution. I urge you hellorav, to call Tivo and report the issue. The more people who call them, the better. They need to know there is an issue. 

As for manual recordings, I was not referring to manual recordings on SD channels. I was not at home and one cannot set a manual recording from the internet or Tivo mobile application as far as I know. I was still, however, able to record on SD via the Tivo mobile applicaiton. With no guide data I coudln't schedule online and from now I can schedule manual recordings on the HD channels to capture what I want to see.


----------



## hellorav (Oct 31, 2009)

I will call Tivo again. I did first, before Comcast, and at that time they seemed to suggest that it was a Comcast problem. Sorry I'm new to this (although an old Tivo fan): what are the Tribune Media Services?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

hellorav said:


> I will call Tivo again. I did first, before Comcast, and at that time they seemed to suggest that it was a Comcast problem. Sorry I'm new to this (although an old Tivo fan): what are the Tribune Media Services?


Tribune is the central service that furnishes all the guide info to TiVo. You can see their listings at zap2it.com (often worth checking if you want to see what's on the various cable company builds).

Comcast and the other companies report all their guide info to Tribune, which then supplies it to TiVo. The root cause of most of these problems is the cable companies supplying incorrect info, especially as their lineup changes get delayed. But the surest way of correcting the info may be reporting it to TiVo, which then reports to Tribune, which then knows the correct people at Comcast to contact to fix the Comcast info.

If Comcast has any local on-line info that correctly describes the detailed channel info and the dates of change-over, forwarding that along the chain helps a lot.


----------



## atomicrc11 (Nov 24, 2008)

The worst part of this whole mess it that all they were supposed to do was add HD channels. Instead they managed to also remove the guide info for all their local HD channels. Even on Comcast's TV planner, it is missing all the guide info for the local channels.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I am fine here in Newburyport (01950). I hacve guide data out the usual 12 days to November 13.

So, either the problem is fixed, or I am a special case. I am, to point out, on lifeline cable with just the locals. 

So who knows.


----------



## antiamj (Jun 17, 2009)

I've had the same problem in Cambridge. Hope it gets sorted out sometime soon.

I did notice that tivo.com still has the listings. So, one can probably use the online listing to record programs too.


----------



## thomasoa (Nov 1, 2009)

One of the worst parts is that it has junked my "Season Passes" because I had broadcast HD channels set up with Tivo, too. So it re-assigned my "House" season pass to channel 25-1, which I don't really want it to do, but I'm afraid when they fix the schedule, I'm still gonna have to reschedule all my broadcast Season Passes...


----------



## bensherman (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm experience this in Cambridge, 02142. I've had such terrible service with Comcast I can't bear to to call them. Will somsone with more patience and time please call and give them hell!


----------



## erentsch (Nov 2, 2009)

I live in the 02138 area and have encountered similar issues as other community members have reported since Saturday. After a very unproductive telephone exchange with a decidedly underinformed Comcast agent (who went so far as to insist that the recent Comcast updates would have the consequence that tivo customers would no longer be able to copy Comcast HD programs!), I turned, in despair, to the Live Chat service. Here is what I was able to glean from a rather robotic but nonetheless well-meaning respondent:

Ronald (Sun Nov 01 2009 19:38:30 GMT-0500 (EST))
>Thank you for waiting. 
>By the way, can you get the channels on the TV with an HD box?

Eric
>Yes, I can. 

Ronald
>Ok. Thank you.
>Is the tivo turned on right now?

Eric
>Yes

Ronald
>Please check if you can get the channels.

Eric
>I can get the channels, that is not the problem. The issue is that the recent program information has not been properly forwarded to Tivo by Tribune Media. There is in fact no current program information available to me on tivo for channels 802-814, i.e., the network channels. This, as you can see from the forum information that I forwarded you, is a general problem apparently emanating from comcast. 

Ronald
>Thank you for that information.
>Thank you for waiting.
>Based in our system, we are currently working on this issue so that the program information will be available as soon as possible.

Eric
>Thank you. Let me ask the obvious question. Do you have a sense that the Tribune Media people will be able to resolve this problem within the next 24 hours? I know there are many other people in the local Tivo community who are also impacted by this problem and eager that it be sorted out.

Ronald
>I hope they can resolve this problem within the next 24 hours. We are one in making this issue resolved the soonest time possible.

This is, to be sure, hardly confidence inspiring, but let us keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## JustPlainMike (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm having similar problems in the Chicago area. We just had new HD channels added and no listings are showing up. From what I read here I thought I would try my luck with Comcast live chat. After reading the transcript you will all probably realize that nothing on my end is fixed yet. Here is the painful chat:

Jessica [girlfiends name on Comcast acct]>
New HD channels were added to our lineup. It apears Comcast hasn't forwarded the new channels to zap2it.com (Tribune Media) for their listings. These are used by Tivo for their on screen guide. As of yet I see no prog info for these channels on Tivo.

analyst Lorenz has entered room

Lorenz>
Hello Jessica_, Thank you for contacting Comcast Live Chat Support. My name is Lorenz. Please give me one moment to review your information.

Lorenz>
I am reviewing your information. How are you, today?

Jessica>
good

analyst Lorenz has been temporarily disconnected. Please wait while the analyst attempts to reconnect.

analyst Lorenz has entered room

Lorenz>
I am sorry for the inconvenience. Don't worry, I will do everything I can do to straighten this issue out for you, Jessica.

Jessica>
thank you

Lorenz>
Let me double check on the account information, please.

To ensure the integrity of your account information could I please have your Comcast Account Number or the last 4 digits of your SSN?

Jessica>
[snip]

Lorenz>
Thank you so much.

Lorenz>
Please give me a moment to check on the information for you.

Jessica>
ok

Lorenz>
Thank you for patiently waiting on the line.

I have checked on the information.

May I have the serial number of your affected cable box, please. This is usually found at the bottom part of your equipment, please.

Jessica>
The problem is with program info showing up on my Tivo box, not the cable box. Info is correct on the cable box. Do you still want the number?

Lorenz>
Yes, please.

Lorenz>
Thank you so much.

Jessica>
give me a minute, have to look it up

Lorenz>
Thank you so much.

Jessica>
[snip] is one of the numbers under the cable box. is this the right one?

Lorenz>
Yes. Thank you.

Lorenz>
Do you have your box and TV on, please?

Jessica>
yes

Lorenz>
Thank you so much.

Lorenz>
I have sent the Signal/Hit to your device, Jessica.

Rest assured this will work accordingly and will fix the problem on your end after 45 minutes so that the cable box can fully processed the Signal/Hit that was sent to the device.

Kindly leave it on for 45 minutes, please.

and If after that time you continue to have an issue, you would want to contact us back as a service call may be needed.

I will also make necessary notes on the account information for future reference.

Jessica>
perhaps you didn't understand the problem. the cable box is fine, Comcast is not forwarding their new channels to Tribune Media for the listings they use for zap2it.com

Lorenz>
May I also have the serial number on your Tivo box?

Jessica>
which number did you want, my Tivo Service Number, or the Cable Card Number?

Lorenz>
Cable Card Number.

Jessica>
For unit address it says [snip] and [snip]

is that what you are looking for?

Lorenz>
Is there something in there that starts with the letter M?

Jessica>
found it, [snip]

Lorenz>
Thank you so much.

Lorenz>
I have issue a request to have the network update the box information as a corruption can occur when the cable box is updating causing the type of issue you are experiencing

Lorenz>
This will take 45 minutes to fully recover.

Jessica>
I still don't think that is the problem. I can view the new channels just fine. Comcast isn't giving the correct channel lineup to Tribune Media so these listings can show up in my Tivo box. Do you understand what I am saying?

Lorenz>
Yes. All we need to do is to send a signal to the device to correct the problem.

Do not worry. If the problem persists after 45 minutes, please give us a chat back so that we can double on the issue again.

Jessica>
ok

Lorenz>
I will also make necessary notes on the account information for future reference.

Rest assured this will work accordingly after 45 minutes.

Would there be anything else that I can assist with today?

Jessica>
not right now

Lorenz>
Thank you so much.

I appreciate your understanding and patience for this matter, Jessica.

Thank you so much for your time chatting with us and you do have a good day!

Bye.

Jessica>
bye

Lorenz>
We strive to exceed your expectations and hope that you will take a moment to complete the 3 question survey that will follow our interaction, your feedback will help us to continue improving how we serve you. To close this chat, please click the close button at the top of your chat window. Thank you for choosing Comcast as your cable TV provider and have a great day! Comcast appreciates your business and values you as a customer. Our goal is to provide you with excellent service. If you need further assistance, you can chat with one of our Customer Support Specialists 24 hour a day, 7 days a week at [link snipped].

Do you want to watch full TV shows and movies online? Go to [link snipped]


----------



## hellorav (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, there is some comfort in knowing you're not alone out there. I'll give Tivo a nudge now by calling again. And my sympathies to all of you whose season passes have been messed up by this...


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> The problem is that the names of the channels have changed. If you look at your season pass for a show on CBS, you'll see that it's for a channel called something like "WBZHD" (sorry, not it front of my TiVo). The "new" channel 804 is something like "CBSHD". Not the same channel; they just share the same channel number....


Umm..

I believe that WBZ is the affiliate for CBS in the Boston area.

This means the two ARE the same channel, just being called by a different name. Naturally the channel number is the same.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Has this problem resolved itself for anyone yet?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

gastrof said:


> I believe that WBZ is the affiliate for CBS in the Boston area.


Yes, of course. I'm just pointing out that since the name displayed for the channel in the listing has changed, all the guide data (which still has info for the old names) doesn't work...

EDIT: The new channels (Spike HD, etc) are finally live and have showed up on my Comcast DVR as well. The TiVo guide listings for the locals are still missing...


----------



## hellorav (Oct 31, 2009)

When I spoke with Tivo last night, the fellow affirmed that they were working on the problem, that the problem existed elsewhere in the country. He told me he hoped it would be resolved in 3-5 days, and that I was to call back if not resolved by then.


----------



## pj4533 (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah happening for me too. Cambridge, ma. 02139.

Uggg.......laaaaaaaame.

Good thing network tv is so LAME lately, I hardly have any season passes for those channels. I'll have to set a manual recording to catch this V pilot tho...

-pj


----------



## eschmith (Jun 21, 2002)

I've had the same problem for days. Submitted a request 2 days ago via Tivo web site, no response. Called Tivo support last night, no option to speak to a live person and was forced to leave a message!

As far as I'm concerned, I pay Tivo for my subscription and and they are responsible for the guide listings. If their automated provider stops furnishing listings temporarily, then Tivo should manually find and insert the information in the channel guide, not just let customers hang and let their season passes fail for days.

I'm not going to spend valuable time during my work day to call multiple providers to fix these issues ... I'm simply going to remember the lack of customer service and pick a different DVR provider in the future...


----------



## eschmith (Jun 21, 2002)

I've had the same problem for days. Submitted a request 2 days ago via Tivo web site, no response. Called Tivo support last night, no option to speak to a live person and was forced to leave a message!

As far as I'm concerned, I pay Tivo for my subscription and and they are responsible for the guide listings. If their automated provider stops furnishing listings temporarily, then Tivo should manually find and insert the information in the channel guide, not just let customers hang and let their season passes fail for days.

By the way, the HD channels are NOT new, they have been in my lineup for a month (when I started the comcast service), and I had previously received guide data for them.

I'm not going to spend valuable time during my work day to call multiple providers to fix these issues ... I'm simply going to remember the lack of customer service and pick a different DVR provider in the future...


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Unfortunately, it is clear that we don't pay TiVo nearly enough for the kind of super-premium service you're expecting.


----------



## thomasoa (Nov 1, 2009)

Sigh, the only reason we pay a monthly fee is so Tivo can send the correct information to our machines. More than a week without correct information, we should get some money back.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

thomasoa said:


> More than a week without correct information, we should get some money back.


It's only been 5 days...


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Is there anyone in the North of Boston area that hasn't been struck by this problem?


----------



## yargok (Dec 1, 2007)

It looks like the problem has been fixed on zap2it.com. I expect to have the correct guide data on my tivo in the next 24 hours, if not as soon as i get home and force a connection.

(Cambridge 02140)


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

yargok said:


> It looks like the problem has been fixed on zap2it.com.


IIRC, zap2it was OK yesterday, too...

EDIT: I just forced a connection and see no change.


----------



## jadziedzic (Apr 20, 2009)

bicker said:


> Is there anyone in the North of Boston area that hasn't been struck by this problem?


The problem did not show up on my TiVo HD here in Nashua.


----------



## dmedeiros (Jan 24, 2003)

I unplugged my Tivo's in Chelmsford but a friend in Tyngsboro is not having an issue.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

dmedeiros said:


> I unplugged my Tivo's in Chelmsford but a friend in Tyngsboro is not having an issue.


Did your friend get the new HD channels?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

When do you plan on plugging back in? I unplugged just 7 minutes prior to the daily call when I would have been "infected" (assuming my area is even affected -- I don't know if it is). I figure I need to reconnect on Friday, or I'll run out of program guide data before I have a chance to make up for any problems with manual recordings.


----------



## dmedeiros (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm not sure about the new HD channels. Not sure any were planned for us (haven't seen any mention of them and they are not on Zap2it).

I have guide data until Monday so I am hoping this is all resolved by the weekend otherwise I will probably take a chance and plug them back in on Sunday (when I would have enough time to set up manual recording if necessary).


----------



## thomasoa (Nov 1, 2009)

It appears to be fixed now. It even appears to have fixed my Season Pass list...

You might have to manually update your channel listings if you don't want to wait for your scheduled update.


----------



## atomicrc11 (Nov 24, 2008)

I can also confirm that the problem is fixed.


----------



## yargok (Dec 1, 2007)

I forced a connection to get updated guide information, and it appears i have data on the channels that were previously missing. 

However, I only did this 15 min ago, and my season passes are still missing from my todo list. How long does this take to get fixed/Is there a way to have my tivo speed up the process of repopulating that list?

EDIT: By the time i checked again, it was fixed ~2hr later. My season passes are now working.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Okay well I reconnected... it's taking f o r e v e r to process what it downloaded. Hopefully it is all good.


----------



## hellorav (Oct 31, 2009)

Order has returned to the universe. The 802-814 HD programming information has returned to the Tivo guide here in Cambridge 02138. Yea! and all Season Passes have been restored.


----------

